# possesive pronoun: everybody/nobody+verb+collective nouns



## mariente

Hola
Tengo varias preguntas hoy. 
quería saber: si yo tengo que usar el posesivos de everybody, nobody.
Qué se usa? their?? aunque el verbo se usa con la s?
Por lo tanto estaría correcto decir:
Everybody goes to their  houses?

en cuando al verbo: everybody is going to their houses?
                            everybody are going to their houses?
Estab bien asi los verbos y el pronombre posesivo??
Lo mismo quería saber con nobody.

y otra cosa: si me quiero referir a un grupo de personas, por ejemplo: los argentinos, los catolicos, los judios, etc y digo: the Argentininan/jew/catholic, el verbo que sigue es plural o singular? bah, lo debo usar con la s al final o no? y como sería su posesivo?? Debe ir en mayúscula la primer letra tipo: Argentinian, Catholic, Jew, como para diferenciarlo del plural o no hace falta??

Se me excedí con las preguntas pero realmente espero que puedan contestarme. Desde ya, muy agradecida.


----------



## Chris K

Debe usar el verbo singular: "everybody is, everyone goes, etc." El asunto del pronombre posesivo es más complicado. Creo que lo más común es "their," aunque "his," "her," o "his o her" son considerados mas "correctos." Yo trato de evitarlo y decir algo como "they all go to their houses."


----------



## skatoulitsa

I would use "their".
I _think_ that "their" is also used in other cases refering to a singular entity, when sex cannot be determined. For example:

I don't know who the winner is, because the committee hasn't announced _their_ name yet.


----------



## Edwin

> Everybody goes to their  houses?


Estoy con Chris K. Mejor decir solamente: *Everybody goes home*. --parar evitar el problema. 



> en cuando al verbo: everybody is going to their houses?



Everybody* is *going to his house. Pero aquí también yo diría: *Everybody is going home.* Y *Nobody is going home. 
*


> y otra cosa: si me quiero referir a un grupo de personas, por ejemplo: los argentinos, los catolicos, los judios, etc y digo: the Argentininan/jew/catholic, el verbo que sigue es plural o singular?


Yo escribiría: *The Argentinians are..The Jews are... The Catholics are..*

Pero si es sólo una persona: *The Argentinian is.. the Jew is.. The Catholic is.*..


----------



## mariente

Yo tengo entendido que se puede usar el sustantivo colectivo tipo: the Argentinian, The Jew para decir un grupo de personas y que usa el are en ese caso. Y en cuanto al pronombre posesivo, sé que se puede evitar, el tema es que tengo que saberlo porque lo toman en los examenes y quiero hacerlo bien.
Igual gracias


----------



## Chris K

No, "the Argentinian are" es imposible. ¡Que tenga suerte con los examenes!


----------



## Edwin

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> :
> I don't know who the winner is, because the committee hasn't announced _their_ name yet.



Es una arte decir tal cosas. Por ejemplo, se puede decir, "the committee hasn't announced *the* name yet." o "hasn't announced* who it is* yet."


----------



## Chris K

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es una arte decir tal cosas. Por ejemplo, se puede decir, "the committee hasn't announced *the* name yet." o "hasn't announced* who it is* yet."



Sí, o "I don't know *who won*, because the committee hasn't announced *the name of the winner*."


----------



## mariente

Pues yo acabo de encontrar en mi diccionario Oxford lo siguiente (que coincide con lo que yo tengo entendido). Used with and adj to refer to all members of a class or nationality: "The french are famous for their cooking". meaning: los franceses son famosos por su cocina.  The richer get richer and the poor get poorer.  Utilizando acá the french  como sustantivo colectivo. Y lo usa como plural.Esto que acabo de encontrar me aclara bastante. Igual, muy agradecida a todos por su ayuda.
Ahora si me quisiera referir a una whole class en singular, y diría: the chimpanzee in a endangered species.
Creo que puedo darme cuenta sólo con ejemplos porque no sé, pareciera que con grupos de personas es eso del plural.
Todo esto segun el diccionario Oxford.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es una arte decir tal cosas. Por ejemplo, se puede decir, "the committee hasn't announced *the* name yet." o "hasn't announced* who it is* yet."



Sí, hay otras maneras para decir la misma cosa, pero mi ejemplo es correcto también.

Utilizar pronombres plurales con nombres singulares es extraño pero no es incorrecto:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they


----------



## mariente

Chris K said:
			
		

> Sí, o "I don't know *who won*, because the committee hasn't announced *the name of the winner*."


Cris k, muy agradecida de tu ayuda, pero ya sé que se puede decir de otra forma y que es más común. Esa forma que vos proponés la sé decir. Pero en los examanes son rebuscados y en algunos libros también, entonces está bueno saber todas las posibilidades. Igual te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Edwin

mariente said:
			
		

> Yo tengo entendido que se puede usar el sustantivo colectivo tipo: the Argentinian, The Jew para decir un grupo de personas y que usa el are en ese caso.



Nunca he oído eso. Siempre "the Jew" ("the Argentinian", etc)  significa solamente una persona. "The Jew"  puede tener el sentido del judío prototípico como en "the Jew is generally a hard working person." Sin embargo es singular.


----------



## mariente

Pero lo dice el diccionario Oxford, debería descreerle?? a mí creo que me lo habían enseñado así una vez también. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Edwin

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> Utilizar pronombres plurales con nombres singulares es extraño pero no es incorrecto:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they


Estoy de acuerdo, skatoulitsa.  Las citas historicas son muy interesantes en este enlace.


----------



## mariente

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> Sí, hay otras maneras para decir la misma cosa, pero mi ejemplo es correcto también.
> 
> Utilizar pronombres plurales con nombres singulares es extraño pero no es incorrecto:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they



Esto me sirve muchisimo, gracias


----------



## Edwin

mariente said:
			
		

> Pues yo acabo de encontrar en mi diccionario Oxford lo siguiente (que coincide con lo que yo tengo entendido). Used with and adj to refer to all members of a class or nationality: "The french are famous for their cooking". meaning: los franceses son famosos por su cocina.  The richer get richer and the poor get poorer.  Utilizando acá the french  como sustantivo colectivo. Y lo usa como plural.Esto que acabo de encontrar me aclara bastante. Igual, muy agradecida a todos por su ayuda.
> Ahora si me quisiera referir a una whole class en singular, y diría: the chimpanzee in a endangered species.
> Creo que puedo darme cuenta sólo con ejemplos porque no sé, pareciera que con grupos de personas es eso del plural.
> Todo esto segun el diccionario Oxford.



No tengo ningún problema con "The English are, the French are, the Spanish are, the rich are, ...", 
Pero estamos hablando de "The Jew are  y the Catholic are  

Pero creo que no se dicen "The Argentinan are",  "The Greek are", "The Mexican are", "the Bulgarian are". Creo que siempre la gente dice "The Argentinians are, the Greeks are, the Mexicans are, the Bulgarians are.". No puedo justificarlo pero sólo puedo decir lo que me suena mejor, a mí. 

Es intersante. Nunca diría "The Englishes are" o "The Frenches are". Voy a investigarlo un poco más.


----------



## mariente

Bueno mirá ese link que puso el compañero acá del singular they, vas a ver eso y aparte lo que dice el diccionario es obvio que está correcto. No te preocupes, en la lengua materna, uno también comete muchos errores, o aparecen cosas que uno no sabe, inclusive que le suenan extrañas y todo. Vos no tenés drama porque a vos nadie te va a tomar a tu tomar un examen de ingles como segunda lengua, pero te aseguro que en los examenes te lo toman! Igual yo creo que lo escuché bastante o si no al menos lo leído bastante, eso seguro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mariente

Puedo preguntar cual es la diferencia entre "The English are, the French are, the Spanish are, the rich are, ...",  y "The Jew are  y the Catholic are   y "The Argentinan are",  "The Greek are", "The Mexican are", "the Bulgarian are"??


----------



## mariente

Como te suena
Nobody knows anything about the robbery. 
Everybody goes to their houses.
Eso explica aca:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they
el neutral


----------



## Edwin

Acabo de encontrar una página en Wikipedia sobre el tema de como se dice argentinos en inglés. Y estoy contento ya que dice allí que estoy en lo correcto.
Pues aquí es:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_adjectival_forms_of_place_names#Nations


----------



## skatoulitsa

Edwin said:
			
		

> No tengo ningún problema con "The English are, the French are, the Spanish are, the rich are, ...",
> Pero estamos hablando de "The Jew are  y the Catholic are
> 
> Pero creo que no se dicen "The Argentinan are", "The Greek are", "The Mexican are", "the Bulgarian are". Creo que siempre la gente dice "The Argentinians are, the Greeks are, the Mexicans are, the Bulgarians are.". No puedo justificarlo pero sólo puedo decir lo que me suena mejor, a mí.
> 
> Es intersante. Nunca diría "The Englishes are" o "The Frenches are". Voy a investigarlo un poco más.



This is because of the difference on how the plural of a noun is formed. Nationalities ending in -an, -ian, -er, -i, take an "s" to form the plural. Those ending in -ese, -ish, -iss, -ch remain unchanged in the plural form.

So it is not that we use the plural for Greeks but not for the English, but that the plural form of English is again English.


----------



## mariente

Pero esto que yo te digo es el singular they, bah, leí el link de wikipedia que posteó el otro chico y eso era lo que yo preguntaba. Igual me sirve. Gracias a todos


----------



## mariente

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> This is because of the difference on how the plural of a noun is formed. Nationalities ending in -an, -ian, -er, -i, take an "s" to form the plural. Those ending in -ese, -ish, -iss, -ch remain unchanged in the plural form.
> 
> So it is not that we use the plural for Greeks but not for the English, but that the plural form of English is again English.



That would be a satisfactory explanation. Thanks


----------



## mariente

A pesar del diccionario, por las dudas digo The french is ?? como para evitarme probelmas? cuando veo el ejemplo del the richer get richer, no sé como darme cuenta. Debe ser eso del singular they entonces.
Pero creo que esta ok usar el posesivo their y themselves con everybody y ese tipo de pronombres acorde con lo que leí.


----------



## mariente

So, that would the conclusion then? igual no sé cuando darme cuenta cuando usar el are  como el ejemplo del dicconario.
Pero entonces singular they estaría bien


----------



## Edwin

Hola Mariente,

En en artículo de Wikipedia sobre  "singular they"  dijeron "Singular they has become more common in informal speech, and is gaining acceptance in formal use."

Sin embargo, te recomendaría que cuando posible no usarlo--especialmente en trabajo escrito de buena calidad. 

En cuanto a "the French is"  no tengo ninguna duda que NO es correcta. Se dice "the French are..., the English are..., the Greeks are, and the rich are. Y tiene much sentido ya que como nos han dicho Skatoulitsa, French y English son formas plurales. 

También es intereste que para traducir "un francés" es necesario decir "a Frenchman".  Y "los franceses" sería "the French" o en algunos contextos "the Frenchmen" (por ejemplo, The Frenchmen we met yesterday just went into the bar.)  Lo mismo con English, Englishman, Englishmen,...Pero con los griegos es más simple: one Greek, two Greeks, the Greeks. Lo mismo con los argentinos: one Argentinian, two Argentinians, the Argentinians. Luego tenemos: one Spaniard, two Spaniards, the Spanish, ..  

Lamento que no hay escapatoria sencilla.


----------



## mariente

Me sirve mucho, gracias


----------

